# Kristen Stewart beim Nachdreh verletzt



## beachkini (7 Mai 2012)

​
Für den zweiten Teil von Breaking Dawn, der im November in die Kinos kommen wird, mussten Robert Pattinson (25) und Kristen Stewart (22) kürzlich zum Nachdreh anrücken und einige Szenen noch ein weiteres Mal spielen. *Dabei ging allerdings nicht alles gut, wie Kristen nun in der The Tonight Show von Jay Leno (62) erzählte.*

*Während einer Jagdszene, von denen es durch ihr Vampir-Dasein bestimmt so einige zu sehen gibt, hat sich die Schauspielerin nämlich eine böse Stichwunde am Fuß zugezogen. *Durch diese musste die 22-Jährige bei ihrem TV-Auftritt auch erstmal auf High Heels und Co. verzichten, da die Schmerzen wohl doch ein wenig zu groß waren. Stattdessen kam sie in flachen Tretern daher und erzählte von ihrem gemeinen Missgeschick.

Bis zu der Premiere des Films im Spätherbst wird die Wunde aber sicher längst verheilt sein und so steht einem glamourösen Auftritt im knappen Kleidchen und in hohen Schuhen sicher nichts im Wege.(promiflash.de)

Die Bilder von ihrem Besuch bei Jay Leno gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...tonight-show-jay-leno-nbc-may-4-2012-x22.html


----------



## Q (7 Mai 2012)

"Stichwunde"  gab es da Mücken happy09 :thx:


----------



## comatron (7 Mai 2012)

War bestimmt eine Bisswunde.


----------

